# Buttons färben sich mit, beim Hintergrund ändern



## homerdj (15. Aug 2014)

Hallöchen,

ich nutze Android-Studio.

Wenn ich ein vorgegebenen Button in mein Layout einfüge und die Hintergrundfarbe vom Layout auf orange setze, sind meine Buttons mit leicht orange eingefärbt.

klar kann ich die Buttons auch die Farbe ändern, dann ist der Button komplett grau ohne rahmen und Schattierung.


----------



## dzim (15. Aug 2014)

Interessant...

Aber: Wo ist hier die Frage?


----------



## homerdj (15. Aug 2014)

Wie ich das umgehen kann das die Buttons sich farbtechnisch mitändern.


----------



## dzim (15. Aug 2014)

Vermeide die Verwendung halbtransparenter Hintergrundfarben.

Die Frage ist: Wie werden deine Buttons definiert? XML? Wenn ja, dann musst du dort eben die Farben auf nicht-transparent anpassen. Wenn du ein 9-Patch- oder sonst was für ein PNG verwendest, dann musst du es eben in Programmen wie Gimp oder so anpassen, dass es dort auch keine halbdurchlässigen Bereiche mehr gibt.


----------

